# Joseph-Guy Ropartz: Petite Symphonie & Pastorale



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

A blog is nice, since English is not my mother tounge.. Then I have more room to try too explain my experiance with the music

This work attached my attention emmidiately! It is kind of impresionistic, but still very strict. I must also say this: I love mozart, beethoven, Brahms, an many well known composers. But I find it so exiting to discover something new!

And as a listen, this work should compete with them all!

I hope I can cut and past from other sights, if not, hopefully moderators will let me know.

Ropartz info: http://www.classicalarchives.com/composer/6272.html#tvf=tracks&tv=about

work info:


----------

